# Milorganite. What do you guys think of it?



## Craig1023 (Jun 22, 2019)

Just wondering peoples opinions on Milorganite. Also if I chose to use it, is there anything else anyone can suggest to put down as well, or is that really all I will need as a fertilizer?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think it's very useful, personally. It's a natural, readily available product that supplies iron and phosphorus too, at a decent cost (excellent cost if you live near where it's made). Since I use half or more natural/organic fertilizer, I end up using it at least once a year, but usually more. Because it doesn't have potassium, I'm usually also applying that.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I prefer a synthetic fert like ammonium sulfate, or urea or carbon x. I get better results.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Milorganite priced themselves out of my market. I find other things locally sourced.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

It is a great resource here in the Midwest where it is generally available for $7-$8 per bag. The iron and slow release N are its best attributes. Throw in the fact that it is natural/organic is a plus. Depending on how much you want to invest in your yard, it could be all you need or there are several other things you can add to your regiment.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Always had good luck with Milorganite, but it's tough to pay the prices they're asking for nowadays. I stick with synthetics now (mainly Carbon-X).


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I used it for the first time this spring and I think I like it. Grass seems greener to me.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Craig1023 said:


> Just wondering peoples opinions on Milorganite. Also if I chose to use it, is there anything else anyone can suggest to put down as well, or is that really all I will need as a fertilizer?


It's not some miracle product. If you want you use organics because you only eat organics and are gluten free, BPA free, etc then go for it.

It's not a bad product either. It's very costly to use just an organic fertilizer to get the total amount of Nitrogen your lawn needs. If you only use organics you will end up with too much Potassium if you're trying to get the required nitrogen down on the ground.

People seem to hoard it like it's a miracle product. You have organic material getting to the ground when you mulch your grass clippings rather than bag them. Also if you have trees anywhere near you then the leaves that fall also provide good organic material. You should mow over the leaves rather than dump them by the street.

Organics like milorganite are ok when used alongside with regular synthetic fertilizer. I use it during the summer if it's available at a low price. I won't pay over $10 for it.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Alex1389 said:


> Always had good luck with Milorganite, but it's tough to pay the prices they're asking for nowadays. I stick with synthetics now (*mainly Carbon-X*).


The "X" in carbon-x must be for eXpensive? :lol:


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Cost per application too high for me. I buy composted chicken manure, liquid humic, and bio char from a local source.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

john5246 said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > Always had good luck with Milorganite, but it's tough to pay the prices they're asking for nowadays. I stick with synthetics now (*mainly Carbon-X*).
> ...


Not when you buy in a group buy


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I live in CT about 100 miles from Quincy mass, thats where the factory is that makes Baystate fert local Milo. I got it last year for 3.50 a bag. I use it once a year but use a lot of bags cause at bag rate it only covers 2000sf. That means I need 12 bags for my whole yard. I get pretty good results from it. Only issue I have is no K which I am low on or was any from my spring soil test.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I love it but it's gotten pricey! If it was not for hd 's price match I wouldn't have gone that route this summer. If there is ever a group buy in NC or SE VA on carbon x or the new product I will go that route. But yes milorganite is a great product!!!!!!!


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

There are many ways to save on Milorganite, you just have to time it right and play the system.

I always sign up for flyers, accounts etc. on all the local hardware stores and I take advantage of their coupons. Ace Hardware sends out $5 off coupons pretty often, Aubuchon hardware had $10 off $30 for new accounts (signed up a couple times with different people's emails) etc.

Everytime one of these sales pop up, I buy a bag or two and keep stocking up. I've been doing this for a few months now and have 7 extra bags on top of what I used this summer. I have never paid more than $10/bag with this strategy.

Still not as cheap as most synthetics, but $10 is still not bad for what you get.


----------



## Craig1023 (Jun 22, 2019)

So what is a comparable synthetic fertilizer?


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

@Craig1023 In my first year taking care of my lawn I liked using the organic feet's because they're basically dummy proof. Allows you to get used to putting down granular while weighing the lbs of N/1k. I've used Milo or Milo clone since spring and will put down AMS during the fall N blitz this fall.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Personally I wouldn't throw down Milorganite other than between Memorial Day and 4th of July since it relies on the soil to be warm, and the microbes to be active.

For me personally with 13,000 sq ft it takes me 5 bags of Milorganite to cover at bag rate (about .75lbs/N), and if the weather is off, and cooler, wetter, etc... than normal not all of it will make it into the root zone.

My preference is to use a synthetic/organic hybrid fertilizer to feed the microbes while at the same time getting more reliable result. This year I have been using CarbonX, and have had great results, and next year I plan on starting and ending with CarbonX, and spoon feeding .25 lbs/N of 8-1-8 every other week.

Price per application for me is $60 for Milo (locally my Lowes/HD was around $12 when I last bought it). Yes you can find the occasional sale and get it for $7 a bag, and other times its $15 a bag. Using CarbonX at the $65 price point this same application rate would have been $50.

This also adds a lot of things milorganite doesn't have (biochar to help with water retention, cold water kelp to help heat stress, humic acid).


----------



## ISU (May 8, 2019)

Milo is awesome, if you never tried it then throw it down and enjoy the smell of success. It is slow released so you will see the magic in week1 or 2 after application.

I recommend you don't follow the bag rate (I follow bag rate only during summer months), throw it down like it's going out of style and you will enjoy the results.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ISU that much nitrogen from Milo above bag rate means more water needs. If you don't have irrigation, this will cause trouble. I think it is better to feed the lawn what it needs.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Am I the only one getting less results this year?

I swear this year it doesn't smell as much as the Milo from before and also I'm not seeing the super dark color I used to see before.

Insert <Conspiracy theory here >


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> Am I the only one getting less results this year?


Probably all the fake meat humans have started eating. :mrgreen:


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> Am I the only one getting less results this year?
> 
> I swear this year it doesn't smell as much as the Milo from before and also I'm not seeing the super dark color I used to see before.
> 
> Insert <Conspiracy theory here >


If milo is the only fertilizer you are using you may have an abundance of the nutrients in it, and the plants can't take up any more of the iron. That is part of the reason to use it as a tool while rotating in other fertilizers.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one getting less results this year?
> ...


I have been rotating it with other fertilizers including Carbon-X. This has been the only year I noticed the low effect.

We need better poop Milwaukee!!! change your eating/drinking habits back to the old ways! :mrgreen:


----------



## W8INLINE (May 27, 2018)

I hear many up there started crossfit and turned vegan


----------

